# Looking for a working line GSD around East Central Ohio



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

I’m looking for anyone who has actual experience with a particular breeder. I live in the middle of puppy mill country and I absolutely want a proven and healthy dog. I’m new to GSDs and would really like to find a breeder that knows their pups well enough and spends the time with them that they pick the pup for you according to what I want from the dog. I’ve searched so much my head is spinning. Any recommendations to check out would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Widen your area 

Sitz von der hose/ Olgameister - Marion NY (I have a dog from them)
Warkonhaus - State College PA (I have a dog from them)
Vom Haus Weinbrand - Ohio
Quellwasser - Indiana
Diehlomov - Indiana
von IBSO - Harrisburg ( I train with them and know many of their dogs)
Sturmfalken - Watertown NY (I know several of her dogs)
Marty Segretto just bred his female who is very nice - Lovettsville, VA

BTW - Nationals is in Pittsburgh this year. Come watch and meet people.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you. I am going to make plans to go to Pittsburgh. I would have never know about that if not for you telling me. In the mean time i will check out some of the names you provided.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's the USCA Nationals, 1st weekend of Nov. look on germanshepherddog.com

Wildhaus in Michigan
Joeri Veth in Pittsburgh.

You have many choices


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I would look at von der Gill Haus in Ohio. I have no direct experience with him, but know he has been breeding German Shepherds from strong lines for many years with the goal of producing dog capable of police work.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you have any in mind yet or are you looking specifically for suggestions?


Also, what are you looking for specifically? What are your goals for your future puppy/dog?


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, I’ve contacted two places in the last couple days and I can’t get a response. I’m not going to mention who because people are busy and I’ll give them some time. 

I have a few places I am interested in. (1) is Vom Haus Weinbrand (2) Vom WestHaus 
(3) Von Der Gill Haus 

I doubt I will compete with the dog. I have lost both my boxers to old age in the last year and a half. I want a companion that will be able to go anyplace with me. We live in the country and I work from home. I’m with my dogs all day almost every day. I need a watch dog to let me know if something goes bump in the night. We have a pool that I would like the dog to enjoy. My wife and I try to walk a couple miles every day we can. I miss when the boxers were younger and could simply spend an hour playing fetch. I want a dog that is capable of being rock solid on obedience. That’s why I have gravitated towards a working line dog. Our kids are grown but still here at our house a lot and grandkids are starting to arrive. We have an active house and lifestyle to say the least. 

Maybe these dogs are too much for what I am wanting? I’m more concerned with health and temperament than I am about a show winning appearance. The boxers were great dogs for my kids when they were growing up but they were not brilliant. They aren’t know as being clowns for nothing. I would just like a dog that is a thinker I guess. 

Am I looking in the wrong place for these qualities? If so, what direction should I head in?


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

lhczth said:


> Do you have any in mind yet or are you looking specifically for suggestions


I’m not set on any breeder at the moment. I haven’t even been able to speak to one yet. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## pollard5 (Aug 22, 2019)

Better widen your area.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

You absolutely can find a working line GSD to suit your needs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Haus Weinbrand would be a good option for what you are looking for. Valerie's dogs are family dogs and live with small children so she is very picky about temperament. She also works and titles her own dogs and has been breeding the same mother line for several generations. 



I am not familiar with Westhaus. 



I think you might find Haus Gill to be more dog than what you want, but I have seen a few of his dogs (in sport) and they all had good solid temperaments.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

pollard5 said:


> Better widen your area.



I think the OP can find what he is looking for in about a 5 hour drive which covers several states. He may have to wait a bit.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

lhczth said:


> Haus Weinbrand would be a good option for what you are looking for. Valerie's dogs are family dogs and live with small children so she is very picky about temperament. She also works and titles her own dogs and has been breeding the same mother line for several generations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time for the thoughtful reply. Everything you said is pretty much what I have been thinking. 

Haus Gill does have beautiful dogs but I feel like they might be too much for me. Westhaus is very close to me but I can’t get a response and I don’t really see anything except for what’s on their own website. 

I think at this point I’m leaning very heavily towards Haus Weinbrand. I do very much appreciate the fact she raises them with her kids. I feel that would ease my mind as this dog is going to be around my grandkids it’s entire life. I’m going to try and touch base with her again this weekend. I don’t mind waiting however long I have to for the right dog. 

Thanks again for all the responses.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

The search continues. Does anyone have any knowledge of these dogs, Haus-Neufus ? They are long haired Dogs and I’m not opposed to that at all. I think they look great. I’m more interested in temperament than looks though. I just want to make sure I get a good healthy dog.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

514parts said:


> The search continues. Does anyone have any knowledge of these dogs, Haus-Neufus ? They are long haired Dogs and I’m not opposed to that at all. I think they look great. I’m more interested in temperament than looks though. I just want to make sure I get a good healthy dog.


Haus-Neufus are showline not working.Though, if you are looking for a showline, I'd recommend Alta Tollhaus. They are in Michigan.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I would take a look at Joeri over in Pittsburgh. I have heard good things about his male Ace herzen haus and recently saw a nice young female in a pet situation w kids and really liked her. Puppies will probably have some drive but he can probably steer you to the right pup.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

514parts said:


> Haus Gill does have beautiful dogs but I feel like they might be too much for me.



Keep in mind that the pups/dogs in a particular litter are individuals and generally there are several in a litter that are not top flyers or dogs that would be "too much." Breeders like Gill tend to want a person or two looking for a lower drive dog from a litter because they know all the pups are not going to be high drive or have strong aggression. I am not saying such pups have faulty temperament, but they are a better fit for a household pet than an actual working endeavor, and still have the qualities of a real GSD.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

Gill is the one Kennel that has responded promptly and has offered to let me come see his dogs etc.. I Have had several people here included say his dogs might be too much for me. He is busy and his dogs are definitely in demand. I just thought maybe he wouldn’t be the best for a newbie to get their first GSD. He was definitely my first choice when I started searching. 

I’m just getting discouraged with the whole looking for a dog process. I’ve spent hours calling, messaging and trying to make contacts. I’m getting close to going back to a Boxer dog at this point.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Since he was prompt and offered to you to come see his dogs, why don't you take him up on it? Good luck finding a nice boxer. Another breed that has been ruined.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

You are right I think I will. 

You are also right on the Boxers. I just lost my two at 12 and 13 years old from cancer. They have numerous health issues. That’s exactly why I am spending so much time looking for a breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen many haus Gill dogs - if he picks you one more laid back, and you follow through with consistant training, you should be fine!!!

Some of the other recommendations are definitely litters/kennels or dogs I would advise caution....there are dogs I have seen over and over in training personally..........please think long and hard about this......

as far as Boxers - talk to Deena Fries in North Washington PA - she has a FB page called 4B Canine - @DM Fries.....she also knows first hand some of the dogs to whom you have been advised to consider


Lee


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I am in Cincinnati, and my wife and I lost our beloved and beautiful female at 9.5, suddenly, due to hemangiosarcoma. We have also been looking, and have been a little frustrated with not getting call backs. 
I am looking in Tennessee, Indiana, Michigan as well as Ohio. 


Kennels I have inquired with, in order of responsiveness:
1) AltaTollhaus, Michigan (Western show lines) 


2) Camelot/ Tennessee (working lines)
3) Rose Hall, Tennessee (larger dogs, flat backs) (text, e-mail, no response yet)


4) Boeselager, Mich. (no response yet) 


I have been a little surprised that some of the places do not seem in any hurry to respond. 
I work in a profession where the promptly returned call, e-mail or text is appreciated. 


Any other good breeders in Ohio or any surrounding states that I am leaving out? 


Von Buchman/ Mich. did not seem to have any available puppies.


Haus Weintraub and Westhaus I've not looked at yet.


Our lost girl was a longhair with blanket back markings, had a very flat and elegant back, with what I would describe as a fairly hard drive. I'm not a K9 handler, and I'm not trying to be macho, just trying to give a fair description. We were her third and final owner. She was too much dog for the first. The second lost her due to economic setbacks. Certainly as to sounds, an off the chart play drive, a judicious prey drive (i.e., she did not offer to go after our house cat, our rabbit, or smaller dogs; anything else non-canine on four legs was fair game). Either a western working line or possibly eastern lines. She was a rescue, so I did not have a detailed pedigree. I mention this because while I would not be looking to clone her, or expecting to, a dog with some drive would not be a bad thing , and while I find the colors and masking of the Western show lines beautiful, I am a little wary of the pronounced slope to the rear hips. 






Any other good breeders in Ohio or maybe Pennsylvania that I am leaving out?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

514parts said:


> You are right I think I will.
> 
> You are also right on the Boxers. I just lost my two at 12 and 13 years old from cancer. They have numerous health issues. That’s exactly why I am spending so much time looking for a breeder.



I think you would have to go to Europe to find a decent Boxer, especially if you want to do any bite work due to American and show breeders breeding heads that are not made for gripping as the breed was designed to do.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

I think the fact that most of the good breeders don’t respond ASAP is due to the fact they don’t breed to sell as a primary goal. I see on their social media pages they are busy competing or training. That’s what we want in a breeder but it is frustrating when you are looking for a pup. 

I’ve finally made my choice and it was definitely a process. Hang in there and resist the urge to buy from some of the easier sources. You will find the right dog for you if you keep at it.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

514parts said:


> Hang in there and resist the urge to buy from some of the easier sources. You will find the right dog for you if you keep at it.


I second this. Don’t be afraid to reach out to them a second or third time. Compared to a professional/business world, I felt like I badgered my breeder slightly. I included lots of questions and details in my emails. I'm not saying that's the only way but it worked for me. 

I just got my puppy and in some cases, it took several months to even get the puppy application from a breeder I was talking to. In my case, it was because the breeders I contacted were very selective about who they give their puppies to and they were dog focused verse sell focused. I'm also somewhat convinced the breeders want to see that your serious. I think they get a lot of window shoppers not willing to wait for a dog that matches them.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

514parts said:


> I think the fact that most of the good breeders don’t respond ASAP is due to the fact they don’t breed to sell as a primary goal. I see on their social media pages they are busy competing or training. That’s what we want in a breeder but it is frustrating when you are looking for a pup.
> 
> I’ve finally made my choice and it was definitely a process. Hang in there and resist the urge to buy from some of the easier sources. You will find the right dog for you if you keep at it.


Do you mind me asking who you went with?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Breeders are busy and have a different agenda than you do. If they currently have puppies, you will hear back more quickly than if they don’t. Unless they have a huge breeding operation or another income, breeders have jobs, too. Be patient.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Squidwardp said:


> I am in Cincinnati, and my wife and I lost our beloved and beautiful female at 9.5, suddenly, due to hemangiosarcoma. We have also been looking, and have been a little frustrated with not getting call backs.
> I am looking in Tennessee, Indiana, Michigan as well as Ohio.
> 
> 
> ...


Alta Tollhaus (?) has come up on forum threads many times and from what I recall most folks have been pretty happy with them. You might try reviewing previous threads about them and gather a bit more information that way. Most people looking for an active pet for hiking and other activities would be plenty happy with a well bred showline.


----------



## Spiritwolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Just checking in to see if you have had any luck yet?


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

*New solid black female*



Nigel said:


> Alta Tollhaus (?) has come up on forum threads many times and from what I recall most folks have been pretty happy with them. You might try reviewing previous threads about them and gather a bit more information that way. Most people looking for an active pet for hiking and other activities would be plenty happy with a well bred showline.


Thanks to a PM, we reached out to Kleinen Haine/ Wanda Brown, and took home a solid black puppy, with Czech lineage. 
She is very smart--retrieves, drops, sits; and has a lot of play drive. After about 15 miles of high anxiety on the drive home, the rest of the 190 miles she settled down, and seems to be a great traveler. My wife is the house training whisperer, and she has had few accidents. She sounds off pretty good in the crate at night. SO we are working through that.


We are very proud of her and she is a solid bonder.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Spiritwolf said:


> Just checking in to see if you have had any luck yet?


 I did eventually hear back from all the breeders I listed in my Oct. 16 post. I wound up going with Kleinen Hain Kennels, in Kentucky, getting a black 12 week old female of Czech parents.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

stmcfred said:


> Do you mind me asking who you went with?


I decided to go with Von Der Haus Gill. He is going to steer me in the direction of a pup that will suit what I’m looking for. He has been prompt and professional with all my correspondence and I do appreciate that. His dogs are amazing and I’m glad I decided to go with them. I should have a new pup in January.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen alot of Haus Gill dogs in companion homes....they are usually stable, low to medium drive, and good looking....he is not breeding for sport dogs which most of your other choices concentrate on.....sport bred dogs are usually going to be a higher drive, prey driven animal..........few are bred for balance as that type of dog is not a "point dog"............the pups he does not feel are LE candidates make good companion dogs...

there are many many many people breeding for sport dogs....breeding "big name" dogs....and yet some of the big name dogs have characteristics that are totally counter productive to being a stable companion dog. So be careful....


Lee

edit to add: wrote this before I read the last page and your decision


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> I have seen alot of Haus Gill dogs in companion homes....they are usually stable, low to medium drive, and good looking.
> 
> This is exactly what I’m hoping for. I have searched so long I was starting to second guess myself. I’m definitely looking forward to getting a pup and starting to work with it.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who offered opinions and advice.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

To the Original Poster, I was curious whether you got your pup, or were waiting on spring 2020 litter?


----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

rotdocpa1 said:


> I would take a look at Joeri over in Pittsburgh. I have heard good things about his male Ace herzen haus and recently saw a nice young female in a pet situation w kids and really liked her. Puppies will probably have some drive but he can probably steer you to the right pup.


Yes, I can vouch for Joeri personally. Straight up guy. He’d be very helpful. Absolute expert. Ace came from Amanda in State College, PA.


----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

Lillydog said:


> Yes, I can vouch for Joeri personally. Straight up guy. He’d be very helpful. Absolute expert. Ace came from Amanda in State College, PA.


Sorry, just figured out you already made your decision. This new format has me super confused.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nope - not true....Kim Herzen bred and owns/co-owns Ace - St Louis....


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

Squidwardp said:


> To the Original Poster, I was curious whether you got your pup, or were waiting on spring 2020 litter?


Well, I found out this morning nature didn’t work in my favor with The recent litters Gill had this fall. Now I’m on the list for the two litters due to be ready in the spring of 2020. Im still looking for a lower drive female. The one litter won’t be registered and I’m still waiting to find out why. You can see both of the pairings on his website.

I’m not gonna lie, I’m disappointed. We were geared up and ready for a new pup arriving in January. I never dreamed it would be this hard to get a dog. I’m hoping it will be worth the wait once I finally get a pup.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

514parts said:


> Well, I found out this morning nature didn’t work in my favor with The recent litters Gill had this fall. Now I’m on the list for the two litters due to be ready in the spring of 2020. Im still looking for a lower drive female. The one litter won’t be registered and I’m still waiting to find out why. You can see both of the pairings on his website.
> 
> I’m not gonna lie, I’m disappointed. We were geared up and ready for a new pup arriving in January. I never dreamed it would be this hard to get a dog. I’m hoping it will be worth the wait once I finally get a pup.


That's too bad! Sorry it didn't work out. I almost went with them for one of the fall litters but went with Auf De Marquis instead. 
I believe there are some females available. 
Here's the pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=2457560&mother=2723572


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

stmcfred said:


> That's too bad! Sorry it didn't work out. I almost went with them for one of the fall litters but went with Auf De Marquis instead.
> I believe there are some females available
> 
> Those look like very nice dogs. I’m tempted to check into it but I already have a $500 deposit down on the other litter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lillydog said:


> Yes, I can vouch for Joeri personally. Straight up guy. He’d be very helpful. Absolute expert. Ace came from Amanda in State College, PA.


Ummm...No. Ace did NOT come from Amanda.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Squidwardp said:


> I am in Cincinnati, and my wife and I lost our beloved and beautiful female at 9.5, suddenly, due to hemangiosarcoma. We have also been looking, and have been a little frustrated with not getting call backs.
> I am looking in Tennessee, Indiana, Michigan as well as Ohio.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry about your loss...Hemangio is becoming too common.

that is quite a short list...not sure the criteria as showlines, and working are included. I think doing more research would be necessary to dial down the actual lines you want, and then the breeders of that line would be more investigating.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

I think this is what you call a hijacked thread. I started it, and I can even follow it anymore!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Hope it works out for you (original poster) this spring. In case it didn't, Wanda Brown/ Kleinen Hain (sp.?) kennels in Kentucky, outside Bowling Green, will have a litter sometime in the spring. 

It is a repeat breeding of two Czech imported, solid black dogs, Dargan (M) x Kari (F) that will produce black pups. I have a female from their summer 2019 litter, now five months, and she is making a great pup so far. Medium to somewhat higher drive (some 1-2 on Volhard test, the 1 on retrieving; mostly 3s), but she has a good "off switch," except when teething drives her nuts. Then we just refocus her on something she can chew. At five months, she is showing some protective instinct about her territory, but she is social and we can and do take her just about anywhere.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Hope it works out for you (original poster) this spring. In case it didn't, Wanda Brown/ Kleinen Hain (sp.?) kennels in Kentucky, outside Bowling Green, will have a litter sometime in the spring. 

It is a repeat breeding of two Czech imported, solid black dogs, Dargan (M) x Kari (F) that will produce black pups. I have a female from their summer 2019 litter, now five months, and she is making a great pup so far. Medium to somewhat higher drive (some 1-2 on Volhard test, the 1 on retrieving; mostly 3s), but she has a good "off switch," except when teething drives her nuts. Then we just refocus her on something she can chew. At five months, she is showing some protective instinct about her territory, but she is social and we can and do take her just about anywhere.


----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

wolfstraum said:


> Nope - not true....Kim Herzen bred and owns/co-owns Ace - St Louis....


Sorry, you’re right Lee, I got the A firstbnames , mixed up!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

514parts said:


> Well, I found out this morning nature didn’t work in my favor with The recent litters Gill had this fall. Now I’m on the list for the two litters due to be ready in the spring of 2020. Im still looking for a lower drive female. The one litter won’t be registered and I’m still waiting to find out why. You can see both of the pairings on his website.
> 
> I’m not gonna lie, I’m disappointed. We were geared up and ready for a new pup arriving in January. I never dreamed it would be this hard to get a dog. I’m hoping it will be worth the wait once I finally get a pup.


Have you learned the reasoning behind the unregistered litter?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sandrin German Shepherds has a litter on the way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vomlittlehaus said:


> Sandrin German Shepherds has a litter on the way.


Who is this? I see Deb's training room in videos.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

One of my friends and club members. Her Sophie is out of my Reese and her Harley. They are doing American Schutzhund now too, started in Tim's scent class.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh Super! that looks like fun but I need to get Faren titled in IGP.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

onyx'girl said:


> Sorry about your loss...Hemangio is becoming too common.
> 
> that is quite a short list...not sure the criteria as showlines, and working are included. I think doing more research would be necessary to dial down the actual lines you want, and then the breeders of that line would be more investigating.


We went with Kleinen Hain, getting a solid black, Czech-line female. We are crazy about her, and she is making a good pup. She would retrieve until you need your arm iced down. Very adept at finding hidden objects. Now she is in landshark stage, but she is really not too terrible about that and will re-direct upon request. Sometimes the request has to be made with some urgency. . . 

I think Alta Tollhaus was the only WGSL on the list. I was intrigued with them as they were the most responsive when I first started contacting breeders, they seem to have a good reputation on this forum and their dogs are beautiful. And they seem to put their dogs through some of the same training that working lines are known for.


----------



## 514parts (Dec 3, 2018)

Success at last!! After a solid year of researching and looking for a puppy I feel like I hit the jackpot. I contacted more breeders than I can even remember. it’s been a roller coaster ride to say the least. I put a deposit down with one Very experienced breeder. The communication was lacking to say the least once the money was sent. When the puppies were supposed to be born there was nothing from three litters. I was told some people wait for years for his dogs, and he would let me know when and if he had something for me. Thankfully I had a receipt for a specific pairing so they were nice enough to give me half my deposit back, oh well water under the bridge.

Fast forward to the first of December. The stars aligned for me when I found Lee (Wolfstraum) on here. She had an open spot come available for her s litter. I can’t believe she was only 2 hours away from me and I completely missed her while searching. I can’t say enough about the communication and knowledge she has for her dogs. She knows her dogs and she’s a stand up person to boot. She did exactly what she said she would, and I appreciate that. She chose my pup 100% and I had complete trust that she would pick what I was looking for. She did an awesome job! If you are looking for a pup check out her dogs they are fantastic.

This is my new girl Song V Wolfstraum on her second morning home. Thanks to everyone that helped me along the way during my search. Most of all, thanks to Lee for making it possible for me to have this pup. She’s even better than I could have hoped.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Cousins Quinn & Wicki say ...... "Welcome Little Song"! You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats to you, she is beautiful! I have one of her cousins here as well - Wicki's brother and litter mate Omen.


----------



## Misty02 (Dec 27, 2019)

514parts said:


> Success at last!! After a solid year of researching and looking for a puppy I feel like I hit the jackpot. I contacted more breeders than I can even remember. it’s been a roller coaster ride to say the least. I put a deposit down with one Very experienced breeder. The communication was lacking to say the least once the money was sent. When the puppies were supposed to be born there was nothing from three litters. I was told some people wait for years for his dogs, and he would let me know when and if he had something for me. Thankfully I had a receipt for a specific pairing so they were nice enough to give me half my deposit back, oh well water under the bridge.
> 
> Fast forward to the first of December. The stars aligned for me when I found Lee (Wolfstraum) on here. She had an open spot come available for her s litter. I can’t believe she was only 2 hours away from me and I completely missed her while searching. I can’t say enough about the communication and knowledge she has for her dogs. She knows her dogs and she’s a stand up person to boot. She did exactly what she said she would, and I appreciate that. She chose my pup 100% and I had complete trust that she would pick what I was looking for. She did an awesome job! If you are looking for a pup check out her dogs they are fantastic.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, 514. I am so happy for you! Song is absolutely beautiful!! I wish you both good health and lots of fun!

I am glad we both found this forum and met such a wonderful and helpful group of people. I too hope to be a happy GSD owner in the near future.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## choka162 (Jan 26, 2020)

What a lovely puppy! Does Wolfstraum have a website that you looked at?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks for your kind words Roger! It looks like the girly is happy with you in her new home! Had dinner last night with Joe (who would have gotten Song but had to move to another upcoming Pfalcon litter due to work issues) and he was drooling over Song...bothers Stealth and Seige are also enjoying their new homes!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Congratulations on a beautiful pup to the original poster!


----------

